
Show HN: Send an Electronic Letter via the Internet - bobby-tables
I was bored today, so I put together a website that lets you send someone (maybe a colleague or a loved one) a letter over the Internet.<p>Go to sendaletter.website and compose your letter. The recipient will receive your letter in 2 days&#x27; time.<p>Letters are posted daily at 11:00 GMT. Excluding Sundays - there&#x27;s no post on Sundays.
======
baron816
So it's an email with a 2 day delay?

